# Shoulder growth



## lightwt44 (Mar 22, 2014)

Im a girl 44 training for my first competition just need advice how often should i work out  shoulders for best results need growth to make my waist appear a littel smaller ? What is best for rounded wider shoulders ?


----------



## stonetag (Mar 22, 2014)

lightwt44 said:


> Im a girl 44 training for my first competition just need advice how often should i work out  shoulders for best results need growth to make my waist appear a littel smaller ? What is best for rounded wider shoulders ?


Military press is the universal delt mass builder! One heavy shoulder wo/wk is good for most folks, a lot of other upper body lift's incorporate shoulders also.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 22, 2014)

Lateral raises. Light weight. Heavy weight. Straight arm. Bent arm. Leading with your pinky. Leading with your thumb. Do them all.


----------



## lightwt44 (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks any advise is approbated


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 22, 2014)

yes, OHP is the staple  You only need to train them once a week


----------



## ksvc (Mar 22, 2014)

and obviously, if you want them to be bigger, progressively increase the weight you lift over time in whatever exercise(s) you decide on.


----------



## IronAsylum (Mar 22, 2014)

Bump, my wife is 42 and has wide shoulders and large traps. All she does is dumbell presses, frontal delts side delts and rears. A good exercise to hit rears is use a cable (no handle or bar) Grab it with your opposing side and with a slight bend in the arm pull across your body and squeeze the rear delt. Think one arm cable for pec but reverse motion. grab with right hand, left shoulder facing cable. and just pull using a slight bent arm. Focus on the rear delt. And go heavy on shrugs. My wife uses 315-405. Has done 495 before but she does not like her traps being so big.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Mar 22, 2014)

I agree with all of the above.
Using cables is ideal in my opinion. Time under tension...cables provide constant resistance. Nice steady pace and controlled. 
I've never been a fan of heavy weight for shoulders aside from OHP (overhead press) as it is a core lift. I've found my shoulders respond better to higher reps and circuits as well. Same with traps. Traps are made to hold everything in place if you think about it. Which is why power lifters tend to have such big traps, from heavy dead lifts and rack pulls. If you do not perform these, high repetitions I believe work best for traps.
Being you are a woman, bigger traps and delts will be harder to add size to because of genetic build, but if you aren't natural, then it will be easier for you to add mass to your shoulders obviously.
I personally do "farmer walks" once a week. It's designed mostly for your forearms I believe but holding that weight steady for a length of time I find taxing on my traps as well.
just remember every muscle in our body is designed to perform a specific task...Ever see a wrist curler in the gym with big forearms? Typically no...As forearms are meant to hold something in place. Again why you see many power lifters with massive forearms, natural or not, without doing wrist curls. 

Sorry I rambled a little too much lol
Best of luck,
Frank the Tank


----------



## lightwt44 (Mar 22, 2014)

I love all feed back it appreciated I'm 5"  128 pounds so i don't think i can get to big or i wont look right lol


----------



## Azog (Mar 22, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Lateral raises. Light weight. Heavy weight. Straight arm. Bent arm. Leading with your pinky. Leading with your thumb. Do them all.



This for more width.

1x a week is plenty for shoulders. They get plenty of work on chest and back days.


----------



## lightwt44 (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks )


----------

